

Help making WebP a responsive image format - smooth-graphics
http://anselm-hannemann.com/blog/2012/04/14/a-chance-for-webp/

======
afhof
One of the Mozilla devs articulates some of the more technical problems with
WebP. One of the more noticeably shortcomings of JPEG is the lack of alpha
transparency, which isn't address by WebP.

<http://muizelaar.blogspot.com/2011/04/webp.html>

